# Got my 17x9 Rally II's today!



## Daily Driver (Sep 23, 2011)

Just got dropped off by the man in brown. arty: I'm open to input on what tires to run. Size and brand. The brakes are LS1 which I plan to run front and rear. Guess it's time to start a build thread!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Saaaaweett. no recomendations on tire size Sorry. But should look fantasic when done.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

oh man they look good, when you get em mounted post a pic of the hole car, ive been thinking bout some taller wheels. btw nice to see another tempest custum!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

As tall and fat that will fit. Rears probably 275s, depending off the rim offset. I would contact the manufacturer or go on the restomod forums and see what they put on them. Chevelle info works on GTO's most of the time. I would say 275's rear, 235s front.
Nice ride!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Those look Fantastic! 

Saw a real Judge locally that had those wheels and it looked downright mean! Nice choice and they should look awsome on your 65'. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Great choice of wheel!!!!! Now for the hard part......so many sizes so little time! I would pick a brand first.....I'm hoping to go with Continental myself. ..Just take your time and BE SURE before you buy!! :cheers Eric


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

these wheels just became available nov 1 i think. i have been drooling over them myself. my wife has given me the ok. i just cant pull the trigger yet for some reason. waiting to see how they work for somebody else i think. 17x9 has me nervous for the fronts. it sure looks sweet sitting there though. :cheers

just looked at year one again and now they say approximate delivery date jan 30. glad you got yours so soon.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It seems impossible to find 17" tires that are 27" tall...and fat.....E:confused


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm sure they're going to be spendy too. My truck has 17"s. The rubber is a whole lot more expensive than the 16"s. I can't imagine what the guys are payin' that are "rollin' the 2 - 0s" ................


----------



## Daily Driver (Sep 23, 2011)

Right now I'm thinking 275's on the rear, 245's up front. I'm waiting on APC control arms and some other stuff, then the car goes under the knife for a few weeks. 

66tempestGT, I ordered them about 10 days ago, so I feel lucky to have them. 

Cost of tires doesn't worry me. It will be a fraction of what everything else is costing.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That's for sure!!!!!:agree


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Suggestions on tire sizes;

245/45R17 up front= 9.64" sectional width, 25.68" tire height, 8.7" tread width.

255/50R17 on the rear= 10.03" sectional width, 27.03" tire height, 9.5" tread width.

275 may be too wide for a 9" wheel if the aspect ratio is less than 50.

Here are the numbers for a 275mm tire;

275/50R17= 10.82" sectional width, 27.82" height
275/55R17= 10.82" sectional width, 28.9" height
275/60R17= 10.82" sectional width, 29.9" height

Nitto 555's are available in both sizes (245&255) and can be found with red lines for that mid 60's look.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

wow those look nice- I am going to get some 17's and had them all picked out(until now)
are they steel or alloy and how much??


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

crusty, your car was the first one i thought of when i saw these wheels.
YearOne Online Shopping


----------



## Daily Driver (Sep 23, 2011)

O5GTO, Thanks for the info. I haven't found the redline tires anywhere on the net. Got a link? I was thinking of continental's.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Daily Driver said:


> O5GTO, Thanks for the info. I haven't found the redline tires anywhere on the net. Got a link? I was thinking of continental's.


I'll pm the link to you,


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Awesome wheels, I just bought a 1969 GTO. I have the 14 inch factory rally II wheels. Have you mounted them? Do the tires rub at all when you turn? Are these from year one? I thought they were not avail until Jan. 

Year One - Cast, Wheel Kit, SPW179KB, 5" Backspace, Black Caps and Lug Nuts

Thanks, 

Joe


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the first time i saw them was the beginning of oct. they said available nov 1st. now they say jan 30.


----------



## Daily Driver (Sep 23, 2011)

Joe,

I haven't mounted them yet, or put tires on them. I'm waiting on a few more parts before the car goes in the garage for a work-over. 

I think the first run of the wheels must have sold out quickly, that's why the date changed.

Chris


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## old66tiger (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

OMG I absolutely love them!!! Gotta have them!!! Wonder if the 275-40's and 245-45's will fit on my stocker???? Don't even care, I'll adjust!!! Thanks for the post I didn't even know they were out there.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Front tires*

Don't put a tall fat tire in the front----It will rub. I had to take my front tires off and buy smaller ones. Mike


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Wheels*

Who makes the wheels. Mike


----------



## mydadsgto (Nov 27, 2011)

Those are some nice wheels! I may have to find a set for my ride. Where did you find those?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

dont know who makes them but year one is selling them.


----------



## MrAllthat (Dec 9, 2011)

Any updates on this? tires mounted? I just bought a 69 GTO and am considering these with the gunmetal. I started a new post about them hoping to get some pictures of them mounted.


----------



## Daily Driver (Sep 23, 2011)

No updates... sorry. I've been busy with to much other crap to do anything with the wheels or car. I did pick up a 455 for it the other day though.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

wife was not impressed with my car until i got the wheels on it...even without the motor and paint she said "now it's a Hotrod"....


----------

